# Yes, I?m recommending that you get updated



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Yes, I’m recommending that you get updated*



> *Get patches installed, except for a couple*
> 
> We have more than a hundred patches sitting on the back burner, since the last foray to MS-DEFCON 3, three weeks ago. For those of you staring at a bunch of patches, here’s my recommendation.
> 
> ...


Tag Â» March 2016 Black Tuesday Â« @ AskWoody


----------

